# Авиация > Однополчане >  402-й иап

## Fencer

40 лет 402-му иап https://ok.ru/rossmoyama/album/57834264789030

----------


## Fencer

> 40 лет 402-му иап https://ok.ru/rossmoyama/album/57834264789030


Продолжение..

----------


## Fencer

> 40 лет 402-му иап https://ok.ru/rossmoyama/album/57834264789030


Продолжение...

----------


## Fencer

> 40 лет 402-му иап https://ok.ru/rossmoyama/album/57834264789030


Еще продолжение...

----------

